

MCLIDE - Lisp IDE for Macintosh - sdp
http://mclide.in-progress.com/

======
mark_l_watson
Anyone tried this? In the 1980s, the Coral Common Lisp system (precursor to
Macintosh Common Lisp, which this IDE is derived from) was a gift from heaven.
It was so good that after I ported the ISI Grapher to CCL, I immediately gave
my old Lisp Machine to someone else at SAIC who wanted it.

I'm downloading MCLIDE now, but it would be good to hear some reviews before I
take the time to set it up. For me the issue is that Emacs + either SLIME or
the Scheme minor mode is very good for development.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I just tried it with Clozure CL. Seems to work fine, but I am going to stick
with Emacs+SLIME with colored fonts, etc.

~~~
mark_l_watson
My mistake, there is a plugin for colored/styled fonts.

Also, as someone kindly pointed out in an email:
<http://www.clairvaux.org/ColorCoded.html>

------
akkartik
Again (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=972462>), there's no mention of
PLT scheme.

I've been noticing this lately to understand why it took me so long to notice
mzscheme. I kinda was aware of it, but I didn't really _focus_ on it until arc
came out. It's a weird blindspot..

~~~
aerique
Why should there be a mention of PLT Scheme?

~~~
akkartik
Because the lists of toolkits verified to work with, may work partially with,
and does not yet work with include other major scheme implementations.

------
cmars232
I've been going thru SICP with Gambit. Wouldn't mind an alternative to Emacs
at all, if/when this supports Gambit...

